# MY DIET IS BANG ON - NOW WHAT VITAMINS SHOULD I TAKE AND WHY?



## Syron (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello all,

My diet and training plan are going well, been training for 3 months now and im already starting to make good progress. Now people in the gym are telling me to take vitamins and other concoxions (if thats how u spell it) to help me along the way. Just wondered if anyone has any recommendations??

Cheers


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

seeing as yours is spot on could you post up a whole days food, and also break it down into the protein, carb and fat count for me, cheers.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok so you have said this in the AAS forum and i repeat what i wrote their put up your "Bang On" diet for us to see then you will get the advice you need no one is going to give you advice on drugs for fatloss without seeing what you are currently doing...


----------



## Syron (Jun 5, 2005)

Ok mate no worries :

Mon

7.30am - Porridge, Maximuscle Cylone Shake, x2 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

10.00am - Chicke salad sandwich, scotch egg

1.00pm - Tuna Sandwich (1 tin used), bag of mixed nuts, protein bar, crisps, apple, banana

4.30pm - x2 LA muscle tablets 15mins before Training

4.45pm - TRAINING (Chest Triceps) Maximuscle Cyclone post workout

7.00pm - 2/3 chicken breast wrapped in bacon with salad

Before Bed - Maximuscle Cyclone Shake, x2 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

Tue

7.30am - Porridge, Maximuscle Cylone Shake, x2 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

10.00am - BLT, scotch egg

1.00pm - Tuna Sandwich (1 tin used), bag of mixed nuts, protein bar, crisps, apple, banana

4.30pm - x2 LA muscle tablets 15mins before Football Training

4.45pm - FOOTBALL TRAINING Maximuscle Cyclone when i get home

7.00pm - Steamed fish loins and veg

Before Bed - Maximuscle Cyclone Shake, x2 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

Wed

7.30am - Porridge, Maximuscle Cylone Shake, x2 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

10.00am - Sausage and egg sandwich

1.00pm - Tuna Sandwich (1 tin used), bag of mixed nuts, protein bar, crisps, apple, banana

4.30pm - x2 LA muscle tablets 15mins before Training

4.45pm - TRAINING (Back, Shoulders) Maximuscle Cyclone post workout

7.00pm - Chicken, prawn stir fry

Before Bed - Maximuscle Cyclone Shake, x2 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

Thurs

7.30am - Porridge, Maximuscle Cylone Shake, x2 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

10.00am - Beef sandwich, scotch egg

1.00pm - Tuna Sandwich (1 tin used), bag of mixed nuts, protein bar, crisps, apple, banana

4.30pm - x2 LA muscle tablets 15mins before Football Training

4.45pm - FOOTBALL TRAINING Maximuscle Cyclone when i get home

7.00pm - x2 steaks, eggs and salad

Before Bed - Maximuscle Cyclone Shake, x2 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

Fri

7.30am - Porridge, Maximuscle Cylone Shake, x2 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

10.00am - Sausage and egg sandwich

1.00pm - Tuna Sandwich (1 tin used), bag of mixed nuts, protein bar, crisps, apple, banana

4.30pm - x2 LA muscle tablets 15mins before Training

4.45pm - TRAINING (Biceps, forearms, legs) Maximuscle Cyclone post workout

7.00pm - Chicken, prawn stir fry

Before Bed - Maximuscle Cyclone Shake, x2 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

Sat

x3 Maximuscle Cyclone Shakes

x6 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

Around 200g of protein per day - various foods

Mon

7.30am - Porridge, Maximuscle Cylone Shake, x2 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

10.00am - Chicke salad sandwich, scotch egg

1.00pm - Tuna Sandwich (1 tin used), bag of mixed nuts, protein bar, crisps, apple, banana

4.30pm - x2 LA muscle tablets 15mins before Training

4.45pm - TRAINING (Chest Triceps) Maximuscle Cyclone post workout

7.00pm - 2/3 chicken breast wrapped in bacon with salad

Before Bed - Maximuscle Cyclone Shake, x2 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

Tue

7.30am - Porridge, Maximuscle Cylone Shake, x2 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

10.00am - BLT, scotch egg

1.00pm - Tuna Sandwich (1 tin used), bag of mixed nuts, protein bar, crisps, apple, banana

4.30pm - x2 LA muscle tablets 15mins before Football Training

4.45pm - FOOTBALL TRAINING Maximuscle Cyclone when i get home

7.00pm - Steamed fish loins and veg

Before Bed - Maximuscle Cyclone Shake, x2 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

Wed

7.30am - Porridge, Maximuscle Cylone Shake, x2 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

10.00am - Sausage and egg sandwich

1.00pm - Tuna Sandwich (1 tin used), bag of mixed nuts, protein bar, crisps, apple, banana

4.30pm - x2 LA muscle tablets 15mins before Training

4.45pm - TRAINING (Back, Shoulders) Maximuscle Cyclone post workout

7.00pm - Chicken, prawn stir fry

Before Bed - Maximuscle Cyclone Shake, x2 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

Thurs

7.30am - Porridge, Maximuscle Cylone Shake, x2 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

10.00am - Beef sandwich, scotch egg

1.00pm - Tuna Sandwich (1 tin used), bag of mixed nuts, protein bar, crisps, apple, banana

4.30pm - x2 LA muscle tablets 15mins before Football Training

4.45pm - FOOTBALL TRAINING Maximuscle Cyclone when i get home

7.00pm - x2 steaks, eggs and salad

Before Bed - Maximuscle Cyclone Shake, x2 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

Fri

7.30am - Porridge, Maximuscle Cylone Shake, x2 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

10.00am - Sausage and egg sandwich

1.00pm - Tuna Sandwich (1 tin used), bag of mixed nuts, protein bar, crisps, apple, banana

4.30pm - x2 LA muscle tablets 15mins before Training

4.45pm - TRAINING (Biceps, forearms, legs) Maximuscle Cyclone post workout

7.00pm - Chicken, prawn stir fry

Before Bed - Maximuscle Cyclone Shake, x2 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

Sat

x3 Maximuscle Cyclone Shakes

x6 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

Around 200g of protein per day - various foods

Around 300g of Carbs per day


----------



## Syron (Jun 5, 2005)

Whada****! Sorry lads for some reason pasted that twice.


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Never say your diet is "bang on" because it never is. I'm sure Paul, who is a highly successful competition bodybuilder, would admit his diet isn't "bang on" because there are always improvements he would like to make.

Also, doesn't seem like very much protein per day, especially from real food sources. Shakes are useful but can never truly replace food.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

totally agree with Squat.....

no ones diet is bang on if they are asking questions about losing fat....i have answered your question in the AAS section...


----------



## Syron (Jun 5, 2005)

Ok perhaps 'bang on' was the wrong phrase, but cheers for the help. So back to my original question, is there any multi vitamins that you could recommend adding to my diet? Heard fish oils are good and omega?? What will i benefit from taking these?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes go to Holland and Barret and get a good high strength multi vit along with some fish oils take one Multi am and pm then 1000mg capsule of fish oil 4 times a day with meals..


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Hey Paul, that is exactly what I do.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Did a big post on this not long ago here

SD


----------

